# I refridgerated superworms to death...can I still feed them?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought my first batch of superworms a few weeks ago to feed to my hedgehogs, and after the little devils chewed right through the plastic container the pet store sold them to me in (and I found them in various places around my hedgehog room...eek! :shock: ) I stuck them in the refridgerator to slow them down and prevent any more escapes.

Well apparently you can't keep superworms in the fridge...because the cold kills them (as I now have learned the hard way :lol: )...My question is can I still feed them since I know it's the cold that killed them and not something else...or is it only safe to feed bugs that you have killed in the freezer?

They've been dead in the fridge for a few days now...it's fairly cold, and they don't look like they are rotting or anything like that, but should I just throw them out? I paid close to $20 for the lot of them, but I will definitely throw them out if they aren't safe.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't risk it. Remember too that with live ones, you have to cut the heads off before feeding.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

With these types of question I tend to lean on the side of caution. Throw them out. Yes you will be out $20. But if they make a hedgehog sick, if you are like me, you won't forgive yourself.


----------



## LoboGfx (May 23, 2010)

20.00 dlls is a lot.. how many worms? try to go to reptile shows, you will find great prices on feeders. But one thing.. before buying, try to get as much info as you can from the seller, some sellers "disappear", after a couple of shows. Well established breeders go to the show more often, buy from them =).

I been breeding rats over 2 yrs now (For my snakes), I hear lots of stories from customer getting unhealthy feeders from those "Disappearing sellers". Try to go to those show without buying.. take your time studying the sellers =).. But Im very positive you will find good deals/sellers in those shows =)


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will definitely be chucking them out. $20 is nothing compared to what I've been spending on my hedgie's vet bills so I definitely understand it's not worth the risk! I just thought I'd ask on the slim chance they were still safe to feed before throwing them out. But I definitely will throw them out now. 

When they were still alive, I was chopping them into bite-size pieces before feeding them to my hedgehogs, and despite my hedgehogs loving the taste, I have to say chopping live superworms up is just about the grossest thing ever, so I think I will stick to mealies and waxworms from now on.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

superworms? is that the same as mill worms? lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Superworms are related to their smaller cousins, mealworms, yes.


----------

